# K4



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Catchy title isn't it. The k3 is pretty much my perfect reader, unless they come out with one that can read all the different formats. I doubt that Amazon is going to be a pioneer for that feature. The greater contrast of the k3 was the big seller for me.

I started to think about what I would want in a k4 (I had a k1 but skipped the k2 because I didn't think it added very much and seemed to have less contrast). I suppose a lot of people would mention color, although I don't really care about it. I would like real folders, but collections are good enough that I wouldn't go out and buy a new unit just for that. Easier web surfing, may be hard or even impossible to do without completely changing the kindle (to become an Ipad). Things like easy additions of screen savers is OK, but that is really just a toy and doesn't affect the real reading experience. What other features would people like to see?


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Continued improvement on contrast.
Same physical size but more readable real estate.
Improved collections with nested folders.
Improved, user-defined nested sorting.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It would take a lot to get me to upgrade since the K3 gets the job done for reading novels for me.  My next reading related gadget will be some kind of tablet for bigger pdfs (really need a stylus to mark them up) as well as magazines, comics etc.

Heck, I'd still be on a K2 if I hadn't decided to pass it on to my parents when they were playing around with it over the holidays.  Glad for the upgrade as the K3 screen is much better.  Though I liked the size, number keys and inward pressing buttons of the K2 better.

But barring something unforeseen, I'll probably stick with the K3 for quite a while.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I swore I would never get an e-reader.....wanted the feel of paper, turn pages, etc.  A friend showed me his K3 and I was just bowled over....
I've had my K3 a few weeks now and been on a business trip giving it quite a workout.  The developers have really hit the nail on the head with this wonderful device.  I truly believe it is one of the greatest inventions of our time.  For me, the ability to "browse" as though wandering through a BORDERS is a great treat. 

When there is a K4, I hope they do not attempt to make this some kind of a multifunctional toy.  This is a vehicle for avid readers and should be nothing else.

Having said that, I would hope they offer a variety of "sleep-screen" images other than the awful ones we have now.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I too figured the ereader was just hype. Man, was i wrong. Once I saw it, I was in love. I prefer the kindle to a dtb. it's light. it's quick. it's portable. 

it's heaven for me.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

NapCat said:


> When there is a K4, I hope they do not attempt to make this something a multifunctional toy. This is a vehicle for avid readers and should be nothing else.


I completely agree!!!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just want a flashcard app


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I highly doubt they will make the Kindle anything but a reader. I think if Bezos decides to dip his toes into making a more extensive device, they will start over and make a tablet. In fact there are noises about one coming out in the not too distant future.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> What other features would people like to see?


- The ability to add screensavers (and eliminate the Amazon ones we don't like) and add additional fonts without a hack.
- Library access (either ePub or mobi/azw format).
- A non-wireless version that would allow more people to be able to afford an entry-level reader.
- Color - a minor "wish" for me, but only if it isn't backlit.
- Maybe...MAYBE...a touch screen (now that Sony has improved their touchscreens they're much more appealing to me...if they're done right - the nook touch screen doesn't fall under the "done right" category for me)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> I highly doubt they will make the Kindle anything but a reader. I think if Bezos decides to dip his toes into making a more extensive device, they will start over and make a tablet. In fact there are noises about one coming out in the not too distant future.


Yeah, they have no need to turn the Kindle into a Tablet. They already have Kindle apps for Windows, Android, Blackberry etc. If Amazon decides to put a tablet it can just have the Kindle app built in and be sold as a multi-function device and not a new addition to the Kindle line up per se.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

NapCat said:


> Having said that, I would hope they offer a variety of "sleep-screen" images other than the awful ones we have now.


Or you could just jailbreak.
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37424/jailbreak-your-kindle-for-dead-simple-screensaver-customization/

Seriously, I did the complete jailbreak and screensaver hack in less than ten minutes with no problems whatsoever.

Anyway, yeah, the K3 is mostly perfect in terms of hardware. The things that I, and a lot of you, want as improvements are software issues, and could conceivably be fixed with a software update released by Amazon. For me that wish list is:

- DRMed ePub support
- quicker response time to the controls

And one hardware qualm:

- I like having a physical keyboard, but I would love it if they added a small rollerball or touchpad like Blackberries have for screen navigation. That would make the UI soooo much better.

Other than that, I'm fine. I want my Kindle to read books and check e-mail when I'm on vacation, both of which it does quite well. If I want to do anything more than that, I use my iPad.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, if the Kindle had some way to more easily check an e-mail address, it could turn into an essential, like the Blackberry was back in 2000...

But I've also been saying for a while that I'm one of those people who actually _likes_ listening to music on their Kindle. So it seems like it'd be easy for Amazon to add a simple menu to the Kindle 4 that gives better control over the music. Maybe it could just be list of which music files are available on the Kindle, with a way to select one specific song to play.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

I could see a touchscreen coming into the future, so they could lose the keyboard/5 way controller to make it even smaller, since they bought Touchco awhile back. I remember them having a video up, from before Amazon bought them, of an eink screen paired with their technology...which is basically transparent, with low power usage and very cheap to produce ($10 per sq/ft)


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Sporadic said:


> I could see a touchscreen coming into the future, so they could lose the keyboard/5 way controller, since they bought Touchco awhile back. I remember them having a video up, from before Amazon bought them, of an eink screen paired with their technology...which is basically transparent and very cheap ($10 per sq/ft)
> [/quote
> 
> I would never want a touchscreen e-ink screen. The fingerprints all over the screen would drive me MAD. My iPad is already testing my sanity.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I hope they don't go to a touchscreen. Not only do the fingerprints drive me crazy, but it means you have to buy an endless supply of screen protectors because they inevitably get scratched, etc. That's the problem with my phone that has a touchscreen. I've already gone through 2 screen protectors. Touchscreens also seem less durable over the long haul, although that's something vendors like because it means they can sell you an updated/new version over shorter intervals .

On the whole, I like the keyboard better than the idea of a touchscreen, but either way, I love ebooks and am glad I switched.


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

Most of the changes that I want, such as customizable sleep screen, require little more than a firmware update.  I would love to have access to library books, but I'm very doubtful that Amazon would ever be interested in adding a feature that would undercut their book sales.  So, I'm going to cross my fingers that they introduce a Netflix-like subscription service.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Like everyone else, I'm quite happy with my Kindle the way it is. 

I'd simply like them to improve the collections. I'd like to alphabetize by collection name without having to add symbols and numbers. And I don't want the order to change every time a book is added.

Contrary to popular opinion, I actually like the screensavers. I would, however, like to be able to add my current book's cover (without having to jailbreak it).


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> I highly doubt they will make the Kindle anything but a reader. I think if Bezos decides to dip his toes into making a more extensive device, they will start over and make a tablet. In fact there are noises about one coming out in the not too distant future.


I've heard them say before that the Kindle is meant for reading purposes, and not to be just another iPad, so I hope that in future models of the Kindle they won't do too much more to it than just two tweak it a little. I agree that some better screen savers would be nice, it would be cool if they would make it so that your screensaver could be the cover of the book you're currently reading. I did hear something about them possibly making an Amazon tablet in the future, a completely separate device from the Kindle.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

I went from a K1 to a K3.
Love it.
Customizable screen-saver?  I really don't care what is on the screen-saver when I close the cover and stop reading.  I have placed a few pics in a photo collection to look at when I want to see them.
Improvements?  Maybe a better conversion for those PDF's or a way to increase the font size so the PDF could actually be readable on the K3 screen.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I have the K2.
I want my numbers on the keyboard. A little thing I know, but the K3 pretty much nailed it except that. And the keyboard isn't center, which just irks me.
I would also love to be able to organize on the computer. Access the collection on the computer, make it a bit easier to sort.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> I hope they don't go to a touchscreen. Not only do the fingerprints drive me crazy, but it means you have to buy an endless supply of screen protectors because they inevitably get scratched, etc. That's the problem with my phone that has a touchscreen. I've already gone through 2 screen protectors. Touchscreens also seem less durable over the long haul, although that's something vendors like because it means they can sell you an updated/new version over shorter intervals .
> 
> On the whole, I like the keyboard better than the idea of a touchscreen, but either way, I love ebooks and am glad I switched.


Yeah, touch screens aren't for some people. They don't bother me on my phones etc. as I'm not OCD about it. As long as it looks clear when its on and in use, I don't care if it's covered in finger prints and light scratches that you only see when it's turned off. Other's go nuts with screen protectors, cleaning the screen all the time etc. like you do.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

They can always improve things, but I'm really thrilled with my K3, I think it's perfect. I can't see myself upgrading to a new one if/when it comes out as long as my K3 is working.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like an onscreen clock   

I know you can hit menu each time to check the time but an onscreen clock would be better. 

How about a little powered port on the top where you can plug in a light or some sort of built in light


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I suspect Amazon will come out with a tablet, but I expect an Android tablet that is more like an iPad than an ereader--different product line.  I don't see much that can be improved for a K4, other than incremental improvements in speed, contrast, etc.  I hope they don't go to a touchscreen!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't think I wanted a touch screen either - until I played with the new Sony readers.  To be able to touch a word to look it up, to be able to swipe to turn the page - that's nice.  And while I worried about the fingerprint issue, I find that the only time I really notice the fingerprints on my iPhone is when it's off.  (Until my toddler grandkids start playing games on it, THEN it can get downright crusty!)


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Since the next revision will most likely be the DX, I could see a touchscreen working out well for it depending on how the final design was. If they made the enclosure around the screen almost nonexistent (just enough room for page turning buttons & holding it), that could mean we could get a large screen reader that is only slightly bigger than the Kindle 3. Add in easier highlighting/dictionary features along with a pinch-to-zoom feature for PDFs and it could be a hit (if they get the price down to or below $300)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

like earlier said I would like to be able to toggle a switch and specify given screensavers or  purchased book covers. further improvement on the folders would be nice too. I would also like to have an Ipad to partner with it. 
sylvia


----------



## cfrock (Jan 31, 2011)

Couple of things I feel need improving is the feel of the case and page turn buttons; they just don't feel durable. I guess now that I'm thinking about it, the power/sleep slide could be sturdier too. Opening up to epub would be huge (if not for Calibre).


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm going to respond first and then look at the other responses to avoid being influenced.

I do not own a K3, but from what I've heard about it, I would say the one big improvement would be if the page turner buttons would press inward instead of outward to avoid turning pages by accident.  Other than that, just longer lasting print on the keyboard keys.  That's it for the physical device.  

As for capability, more borrowing!!  From libraries and other Kindle owners.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Agreed - I love my K3, the only thing I didnt like about my K2 was the joystick thingy, the white color, and the so-so contrast.  All are fixed, so I'm a happy Kindler.  

That being said, my heart did beat a little faster when I read "K4".  I think I have a problem.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh!  Stickybuns!  What an awesome idea!  Borrowing or "renting" books for a price!  But wait, why would anyone ever buy an e-book if they could just borrow it for less?  Do you think it could work?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I think there is plenty of room to bring back the number keys. Other than that, I think the K3 layout is great. I see enough glare and fingerprints on my Android phone, I wouldn't want to be reading through that.

The only other thing that might be on the table is color eInk, or moving to a Mirasol color display. If Amazon truly wants to have an ereader move into the educational market, they will need color.

Ad fast as ePub, that's not a big deal for me, but is also something that they could add as an application, even into the current Kindle lineup if they really wanted.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Meemo, I definitely think you need a new SONY, LOL.  Every thread I go on there you are talking about missing your SONY..  I say go for it.  And I have a question for you.  Would you get a SONY touch or a nook color first, and why?

I hated the other nook, am fearful I won't be able to work the sony, but would like something for epubs and library books I think.  Or maybe I just want a new gadget.  Who the heck knows.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> Oh! Stickybuns! What an awesome idea! Borrowing or "renting" books for a price! But wait, why would anyone ever buy an e-book if they could just borrow it for less? Do you think it could work?


Rentals would be nice. Maybe even a subscription service. I subscribe to music rentals. Its been about 5-6 years now where I've been paying $10-12/month for unlimited music on my PC/mp3 device. Napster, Yahoo Music and now onto Rhapsody.

I'm going to test out Audible.com since they have a monthly plan...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Oh! Stickybuns! What an awesome idea! Borrowing or "renting" books for a price! But wait, why would anyone ever buy an e-book if they could just borrow it for less? Do you think it could work?


Why not? You can rent DVDs and Blu-rays and those still sell tons. There are always collectors who prefer to own their favorites vs. renting them everytime they want to read or watch them.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

McGee said:


> Rentals would be nice. Maybe even a subscription service. I subscribe to music rentals. Its been about 5-6 years now where I've been paying $10-12/month for unlimited music on my PC/mp3 device. Napster, Yahoo Music and now onto Rhapsody.
> 
> I'm going to test out Audible.com since they have a monthly plan...


That would be the greatest thing ever! But since Amazon would sell a lot fewer books, why would they do it? And would the publishing industry ever allow it?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Totally agree with being able to do the collections on the pc, and sync it over to the K.

And improve the functionality of the collections.

Better contrast (it's good, I want it to be great/perfect if we aren't going to have quality color.)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> That would be the greatest thing ever! But since Amazon would sell a lot fewer books, why would they do it? And would the publishing industry ever allow it?


It works for movies and music as posted above.

It's a way to get business from people who don't care about buying things but are ok renting things. You still sell books (or movies or cds) to people who want to own and collect things, who want to build their own library (even if it's electronic files).

While others who don't re-read books or re-watch movies and thus never buy will pay to rent from Netflix or some future e-book rental system etc.

So in short you're only thinking of lost sales, and not the potential of making money from people who seldom by a book. Even though Netflix is so cheap and easy, I still buy movies (have over 300) and know some who are more hardcore collectors and refuse to rent and just blind buy every movie that interests them as they want to have huge film libraries.


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> Oh! Stickybuns! What an awesome idea! Borrowing or "renting" books for a price! But wait, why would anyone ever buy an e-book if they could just borrow it for less? Do you think it could work?


They would probably have to put a lot of limitations on it if the publishers are going to agree. I imagine something like this: $5-$10 per month to have *one* book at a time on *one* e-reading device at a time... when you finish reading a book, there would be a link saying something like "load next book in my e-library queue".


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> That would be the greatest thing ever! But since Amazon would sell a lot fewer books, why would they do it? And would the publishing industry ever allow it?


These are the things that publishers will likely be looking at: How much money does the average reader spend on ebooks each month, and can we set a subscription price point that is both appealing to customers and profitable for us? Does the average reader purchase a new ebook EVERY MONTH (i.e. will publishers be able to collect subscription fees even when no new downloads are taking place)?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I would like the sound of TTS to be louder.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

The music industry is getting $120/year from me via subscription. If there were no subscriptions, they would get $3/year from me at the most. I would listen to online radio streams or youtube for my fav songs. But instead, I get access to millions of songs for that sum. 

The book industry should wise up and offer subscriptions, getting people to handle over a fixed amount each month is what they should be after. Amazon is pushing audible's subscription...

Ebooks also cuts out the second hand market. You can't buy a used ebook


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> I do not own a K3, but from what I've heard about it, I would say the one big improvement would be if the page turner buttons would press inward instead of outward to avoid turning pages by accident.


Just in case Amazon's reading and seeing quite a few comments about the K3 page turn keys being a regression for the inward-pushing buttons of the K2, I'd like to go on record as saying that I prefer the K3 buttons to the K2. Yes, they are a bit easier to push by accident (less so if you have a cover, as I do) but I find them easier to just reach up and touch to turn.

My guess is that many people who prefer the K2 buttons hold the device with a finger on the button, then find it easy to rotate your thumb/finger to turn the page. I usually read with the Kindle lying down on the table or bed, and like the more responsive button that is easier to turn. Perhaps I developed this habit when I had the K1, but I, for one, would be unhappy if the K4 "regressed" to the K2-style buttons. I think the K3 buttons are a big improvement to both previous generations - although I liked the K1 outward-pushing buttons, their sensitivity was too high - I couldn't close the cover without hitting the Home key because the cover pressure would advance the book numerous pages before I returned to the book.

That said, one of my page turn buttons (on the left side) has always been a little loose, so I do echo the request for a more solid build.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

McGee said:


> Ebooks also cuts out the second hand market. You can't buy a used ebook


Looked on eBay lately?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Meemo, I definitely think you need a new SONY, LOL. Every thread I go on there you are talking about missing your SONY.. I say go for it. And I have a question for you. Would you get a SONY touch or a nook color first, and why?
> 
> I hated the other nook, am fearful I won't be able to work the sony, but would like something for epubs and library books I think. Or maybe I just want a new gadget. Who the heck knows.


LOL you're right! I'm just too practical - the nook makes more sense because I can put ePubs from other stores on it, but I can't put the nookbooks on the Sony. If I were going to get a 3rd reader, it would probably be a Sony 350. The nookColor is intriguing but I'll probably be inheriting my husband's iPad when the new one comes out so I'll be covered on the tablet front. The Sony is great for organizing books, best system of those 3 by far. There's a bit of a learning curve for switching to any reader (or even switching Kindle generations for that matter) and Kindle's definitely the most intuitive of them (to me, but I haven't played much with the new Sonys).

The nook's actually fine for just reading - not much different from the Kindle. It's all the other stuff where it falls short for me. But I've picked up enough freebies with my iPhone nook app that it makes sense to keep it. And I do love getting library books....


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Meemo said:


> The Sony is great for organizing books, best system of those 3 by far.


Unless things have changed in the 350 (I have a 300), the collections is a PITA. 
EVERYTHING has to be done on your computer. You can't make or delete a collection, add a book to a collection, or remove a book from a collection on the ereader device. I much prefer my K3 collection feature.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in agreement with a lot of the others on this board...

-better organizational system (e.g. being able to alphabetize categories)
-touchscreen
-faster page turns (yes, yes, they're already fast, but they can always be faster!)


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazon, if you are reading this, please don't add a touchscreen!  That would be one of the few dealbreakers for me.  Simply the worst thing that could happen to the Kindle, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Amazon, if you are reading this, please don't add a touchscreen! That would be one of the few dealbreakers for me. Simply the worst thing that could happen to the Kindle, in my humble opinion.


How come? (Not trying to be confrontational; just genuinely curious.)

What if you can turn the touchscreen off?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> How come? (Not trying to be confrontational; just genuinely curious.)
> 
> What if you can turn the touchscreen off?


Just a strong preference. If you could shut it off and still have a keyboard, that would work. I'm OCD about smudges, scratches and stuff staying clean.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> Unless things have changed in the 350 (I have a 300), the collections is a PITA.
> EVERYTHING has to be done on your computer. You can't make or delete a collection, add a book to a collection, or remove a book from a collection on the ereader device. I much prefer my K3 collection feature.


LOL I was talking about the 300! Yes you have to do it on the computer, but it's SO much faster that way. That's why I preferred it over poking away at the keyboard on the Kindle. Plus you can just drag them into the order you want and they stay in that order (wonderful for series). You *can* delete directly from the 300, though. I forget how - I think it's under Options? Yep, just checked the User's Guide - go to Options, then Utilities (last choice, I think, under Options). Under Utilities you can either Delete the book or Delete bookmarks.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm still on the K2i and likely wont' upgrade to the K3 because there's just not enough difference for me.  Things I'd like to see:

- Why can't I control my own screensavers?  Sorry but I hate the dead authors.
- Adding categories was very very helpful but I'd like a better organization on it.
- I'm not close to using up my storage capacity or anything, but more is always better when it comes to storage!
- Some type of Calibre software that's official.  I always end up having issues with calibre.
- At *some* point I wouldn't mind seeing color, as long as it wasn't a back lit screen.  This wouldn't be a make it or break it deal with me tho.
- I don't have issues with the contrast of the K2, but I do dislike not being able to pick a font I like.  I know K3 has addressed this somewhat.  I seriously dislike Serif fonts.

Deal breaker?  Touch screen.  I hate touch screens.  not only do you have the fingerprints issue and such, but the fact of the matter with touch screens is that if it goes back you are screwed.  Flat out.  I can't count the number of folks I know who have had touch screen phones, had the screen go back and then they're basically stuck with a very useless piece of electronic junk.  I'm paying enough for eReaders and phones.  Why should I set myself up to own something that's more apt to be worthless down the line?  I will NOT buy something with a touch screen.  End of story.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> Unless things have changed in the 350 (I have a 300), the collections is a PITA.
> EVERYTHING has to be done on your computer. You can't make or delete a collection, add a book to a collection, or remove a book from a collection on the ereader device. I much prefer my K3 collection feature.


I guess things have changed from the 300 to the 350. You can make a new collection on the Reader. You can also delete collections from the reader itself. You don't have to do it on your computer. You can also add to a collection and delete from a collection from the reader itself. The new Sonys are very user friendly and fun to use. I still like my Kindle also.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

In reference to the touch-screen debate, I don't understand why people want to use two hands to turn a page?! (One hand to hold the Kindle and the other to swipe their filthy index finger across the screen.) Is it not easier to use your thumb on whichever hand you hold the Kindle with to simply push the "next" button? I see this feature as just another bell or whistle to enthrall the simple-minded.  Sometimes, the simplest way is the most effective way.


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

RichardDR said:


> In reference to the touch-screen debate, I don't understand why people want to use two hands to turn a page?! (One hand to hold the Kindle and the other to swipe their filthy index finger across the screen.) Is it not easier to use your thumb on whichever hand you hold the Kindle with to simply push the "next" button? I see this feature as just another bell or whistle to enthrall the simple-minded. Sometimes, the simplest way is the most effective way.


For page-turning, I have to agree that a touch screen isn't very exciting. But for textbook worksheets and PDF forms, it would be nice to be able to fill-in information by hand with a stylus.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

stickybuns said:


> For page-turning, I have to agree that a touch screen isn't very exciting. But for textbook worksheets and PDF forms, it would be nice to be able to fill-in information by hand with a stylus.


Yep for reading novels the only use I'd have for it is touching a word to look it up in the dictionary--which is much faster than scrolling with the 5-way on the Kindle.

But for my research and teaching work, I'd love a big screen tablet with a stylus so I could highlight passages, jot notes, mark up students papers (takes too long with track change comments on the PC and I hate reading on a laptop or desktop) etc.

I don't care about swipes for page turns. I prefer buttons for that.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm content with the K3, I'd be unlikely to get a K4 unless my K3 died. But I don't think that it has go go linearly, it can and should go multiple directions. A higher-end model, and a more rugged lower-end model to make it pratical for kids to use. If e-books replace paper, there is going to be a need for a cheap, no-frills book reader.

I'd like to see a solar powered Kindle. I'm serious. It would eliminate needing to plug it in to recharge. I would like it if the Kindle had a more-standard mini-USB connector. Faster page changes would be excellent.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

QuantumIguana said:


> I would like it if the Kindle had a more-standard mini-USB connector.


My new blackberry uses the micro USB connector. I think that may be the new "standard".


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Yep for reading novels the only use I'd have for it is touching a word to look it up in the dictionary--which is much faster than scrolling with the 5-way on the Kindle.
> 
> But for my research and teaching work, I'd love a big screen tablet with a stylus so I could highlight passages, jot notes, mark up students papers (takes too long with track change comments on the PC and I hate reading on a laptop or desktop) etc.


Makes a lot of sense. No reason why a Kindle DX Touchscreen and a Kindle 6" w/o touchscreen can't live happily in the world together.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Cell phones tend to use a lot of oddball connectors. Cameras tend to use standard mini USB connectors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the Mini USB better. It's a lot easier to tell what side is up  

edit:
Oops, meant to say Mini USB not Micro USB.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

ScaryMerry said:


> Or you could just jailbreak.
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37424/jailbreak-your-kindle-for-dead-simple-screensaver-customization/
> 
> Seriously, I did the complete jailbreak and screensaver hack in less than ten minutes with no problems whatsoever.


Thanks for the encouragement.....I also got through the jailbreak hack (that word scared me) with no trouble. I now have a series of beautiful nautical themed sleep screens.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd like to see a truly ruggedized version for school ... and world peace.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

NapCat said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.....I also got through the jailbreak hack (that word scared me) with no trouble. I now have a series of beautiful nautical themed sleep screens.


Glad to have been of service. And it probably won't even void your warranty (even though it's pretty easy to un-jailbreak it)- Amazon releasing the source code was basically a little nod and wink at hackers.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

McGee said:


> I like the Mini USB better. It's a lot easier to tell what side is up
> 
> edit:
> Oops, meant to say Mini USB not Micro USB.


A little dot of contrasting nail polish (shh, don't tell my wife) will do the trick.


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree with those who say, please, no touchscreen.  That would definitely keep me from upgrading.  Perhaps, if you could just turn off the touchscreen feature and completely forget about it.....

I also hope Amazon  never drops the 3G/WiFi version of the Kindle, as B&N is apparently doing with the NOOK.  I don't have WiFi at home, and I like the convenience of knowing that pretty much wherever I am, I can download to my Kindle with 3G.  It was worth the extra $50 to me.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> I'd like to see a truly ruggedized version for school ... and world peace.


*snicker* Tougher penalties for parole violators. And world peace.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

McGee said:


> I like the Mini USB better. It's a lot easier to tell what side is up
> 
> edit:
> Oops, meant to say Mini USB not Micro USB.


I figured that was what you meant. And you're right! It was easy to tell on the original white Kindle USB, but mine was vacuumed to death in a hotel room and I'm using a generic black one.

Thanks for the nail polish tip, Kayaker. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

I use white out to label which side is up. I haven't gotten a chance lately to do all of my new connectors.


----------



## KindleMap.net (Nov 12, 2009)

One thing I would definately like to see is for Amazon to bring back the stick navigation thing they used on the K2.  The K3 5 way pad is way too easy to hit the Back button by accident (especially when you are on the web).  Also it would be nice to bring back the number keys from the K2.

The size of the K3 is pretty much perfect.  I definately would not want to see a touch screen on a K4.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

a touchscreen is one function that would  make me buy a k4 immediately.  I hate hate hate using the 5way to tab around my collections and in the kindle store - it just feels archaic.  I may or may not use a touch page turner - I have no problems with the page buttons - but the rest is just weird.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> a touchscreen is one function that would make me buy a k4 immediately.


Me too, IF the touchscreen were similar to the new Sony touchscreens...no fingerprints and very clear.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 23, 2010)

I prefer buttons to a touchscreen (unless it's as good as the iPad).

I would like dedicated number buttons.
epub support (now available in China on the K3)
the option to display page numbers, locations, and /or %age

Edit: further checking on the epub comment above leads me to think there's so gray market funny business going on.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I prefer the 5-way in the K3 over the 5-way in the K2. I found the 5-way on the K2 imprecise, it would often register a click when I wanted to move it directionally. Touch screen is a necessity to remain competitive - if people don't like it, there should be a setting to disable it. I use the dictionary a lot when there are words that I don't know, touch screen would speed it up. Faster refresh would be a big plus. Dedicated number buttons would be a big plus.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

QuantumIguana said:


> I prefer the 5-way in the K3 over the 5-way in the K2. I found the 5-way on the K2 imprecise, it would often register a click when I wanted to move it directionally. Touch screen is a necessity to remain competitive - if people don't like it, there should be a setting to disable it. I use the dictionary a lot when there are words that I don't know, touch screen would speed it up. Faster refresh would be a big plus. Dedicated number buttons would be a big plus.


Agreed on the 5-way. Don't change it, just maybe move it further away from other keys. I didn't care for the 5-way on the K2.

Touch screen isn't something I care about much in a Kindle since I use it for nothing but novels and don't use the dictionary much etc. I love touch screens for something like the iPad where I'm doing a lot more than reading on, but don't need a touch screen on an e-ink device personally. But I'll eventually get some touch screen tablet for net surfing, magazines, comics etc. And maybe work-related reading if it has good stylus support as well so I can mark up documents.


----------

